# The Unexpected Drastic Colour Change (Another 'What colour is this horse?' thread)



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She is a brown based buckskin or smokey brown, whichever name your prefer. It's common for them to change like that.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

She is just so cute!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

My Buckskin is starting to shed out and has some unusual sooty spots too along the neck and shoulder. Last summer he was as gold as gold can be with dapples... so we will see what he looks like come this summer.
Probably his way of keeping me on my toes.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> She is a brown based buckskin or smokey brown, whichever name your prefer. It's common for them to change like that.


Thanks Peppy! I'm curious to know what she'll look like when she's shedded out completely


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

JaphyJaphy said:


> Thanks Peppy! I'm curious to know what she'll look like when she's shedded out completely


You never know with those smokey browns. Jets sire is smokey brown he can be golden at one point to chocolate then next.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

JaphyJaphy said:


> Thanks Peppy! I'm curious to know what she'll look like when she's shedded out completely


Like Peppy said, there isn't really a way to determine it. I board with a mare that I would have never guessed was brown based because she is as gold as gold can be in the summer and most of the way through the winter, then boom. Looked exactly like yours, if not darker. She's almost done shedding out and is bright gold again.

I also know of one that is darker than him with his summer coat and probably nearly black in the winter.

It's gorgeous color though.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This Jets sire mojo like 4 years ago when he was 2 I don't have any recent pics but that year he got really dark. I'm told he's been a pretty chocolate golden color lately. I wish I had a picture of him as a yearling he was the most gorgeous bright golden color.

Around when he was first born.









When he was 2








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

